# Slingshot newbie with questions



## dasgrizzlybear (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I am looking to purchase my first real slingshot since I have been a kid. I mainly want to get one to have something to shoot relatively inexpensively as well as something to stuff in my pack when camping/canoeing as a small critter getter.

I think I may have settled on the Dankung Jungle Hunter II unless somebody has a better suggestion. One of the questions I have is what kind of extra rubber tubing I should buy when I order the slingshot. Should I get the 17/45 or something different?

My other question is, what are y'all using for cheap practice ammo? Hunting ammo?

Is there any other items that y'all recommend that I buy extras of when I place my order?

Thanks in advance and any other tips y'all care to share I'm more than open to hear them.

DGB


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Good ole rocks work very well for hunting at close to medium ranges. They're free and plentiful.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I myself am taking another look at rocks. I have found that by placing a rock into a pouch in such a manner that is dose not try to torque or twist as you draw back on the bands will get you a pretty fail flight. Small type rocks. Just a little larger then a marble for practice. I have had no experience hunting with rocks. I find that the marbles can be bought for cheap if you shop around. Some type of backstop so you can recover them. Your in business. The 17/45 shoots them good for me. Your choice of the jungle hunter is a good one I think. It's on the large side. As you shoot more, and watch others getting good results. Your skills will improve as far as getting a projectile between the forks with out any strikes. At that point the world to smaller slingshots will open up.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What part of fl are you from.


----------



## dasgrizzlybear (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Ghost - I am from SWFL. Hendry Co. to be more exact.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh ok


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Rufus Hussy used to use rocks exclusively. For practice whatever ammo you use make a catchbox it will save you money as you will retrieve a minimum 75% of your ammo. I use marbles and 9.5 - 10mm steel bb's when I'm out in the field it is either 10mm or 12mm lead. For information on tubes read Henry's post "Testing Chinese Tubes" in the General slingshot forum you will find more than enough answers there.

Enjoy and be safe.


----------

